# The Science of Judo



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 22, 2012)

http://news.sciencemag.org/sciencenow/2012/03/the-science-of-judo.html?rss=1



> Martial arts are exhausting, as anyone who's traded a few punches, kicks, or throws can attest. But where exactly does the energy come from? Every form of exercise uses a different combination of the body's metabolic systems for energy. Cyclical sports such as running and cycling are relatively easy to replicate with exercise machines in a laboratory, but that's harder to do with more unpredictable sports such as martial arts. So a team of Brazilian researchers have taken the lab into the dojo to study the energy requirements of the Japanese art of judo.


----------

